# Rat pushing bedding into food and water dish



## artistboyo24 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello. I'm new here, but just a question. Just today I got a rat. She's a large brown/white spotted rat, and her name is Fritzie. And yes, I know they say not to have just one rat, but the pet store I got her at said she was an oddball and didn't do well with other rats, but she is friendly with humans, and that much has showed. She's also my first pet rat, so I'm not sure if this is normal. I've been socializing with her since she calmed down after being put in her cage, I've introduced her toys and chews to her, and playing with her a little bit each time. Letting her climb around my hand a little as well. However, every time I try to leave, whether to throw out toy wrappers or if I need to tend to some business, she goes to where her dishes are and starts nudging her bedding around. This wouldn't be too much of a concern because I've seen her burrow in her bedding when I first put her in the cage, and she did make a mound of it to burrow into, but she's pushing it into her food and water dishes, and she only seems to do it when I'm there with her, watching her or in a position where I can still see her. Should I be concerned, or is she just trying to get my attention?


----------



## remruss (Dec 19, 2018)

Welcome 😊 personally, I would always be cautious of what a pet store tells you as they usually just want the sale - speaking from experience. See how you get on with her but I would consider getting her a cage mate (especially whilst she is still young as intros tend to be easier). Of course that’s up to you though! So long as you continue to give her plenty of attention as rats are very social creatures.

She is probably still adjusting to her new enclosure & making it her own. Potentially wanting to cover where the food is to hide it as she doesn’t yet know there is no one else to take it? Try getting a water bottle too as this can’t be knocked over & the bedding won’t soak it up if she carries on trying to cover her bowls. Rats are smart & very quickly know how to use the bottles. I hope this helps!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If you want to use a water bowl, get one that attaches to the bars of the cage so you can get it up off the ground. Otherwise, a bottle is an easier way to provide clean water at all times.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

As long as she's eating, I wouldn't worry about it too much. But I do second the water bottle.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Also second the water bottle. It keeps it clean and you can more easily monitor how much the rat is drinking.

Wouldn't worry about the bedding in the food dishes. Some rats just like to hide their food. I've had many rats over the years and several of them had the tendency to either pile bedding on top of the dishes or they would take all the food out of the dish to hide it somewhere for later. It's a pretty normal behavior that's just instinctual for them.


----------

